# NASP leauge?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

For people on archerytalk


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea Im thinking NASP equipment 40cm target faces each week will be a round with a toatal of 6 weeks.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea. Except, that you shouldn't restrict it to just NASP equipment. You should let people use whatever bows they want.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

we could do both? 3 rounds at 10 yards 3 rounds at 15 yards for NASP and 6 rounds at 20 for regular.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would compete in it. You might want to PM N7709K, and Mathewsjsu they might want to compete in it.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone shoot a bag target?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1087869 Post #9


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

If someone shows me a target face I will try and compete. And I would even say 25-30 yards for people who will be using their regular target bows not a genesis or something of the sort.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> If someone shows me a target face I will try and compete. And I would even say 25-30 yards for people who will be using their regular target bows not a genesis or something of the sort.


I agree.
Heres a pic of the NASP target.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

NASP dosent have the x ring though.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Format
Three classes 
Target:shoot anything! 30 yards
Hunting:No scopes 20 yards
NASP:Genesis no sights shooting fingers 10-15 yards
Any arrows allowed
6 weeks of shooting
more discussion on targets and specifics.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That target doesn't either.

Rules:
Use the 40 cm target face.
Shoot at 15 yards.
30 arrows/6 ends/5 arrows per end
This is how we should score.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nasp uses an 80cm face, a 40cm is a vegas face. 

This might work, it depends on how many people want to do it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

So its the same face that is used in field archery?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Shoot at 15 yards.
> 
> 
> > Is that for everything??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea 15 yards is a good distance.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Are the classes gonna be the same?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess we could have 3 classes: Beginner-10yds., Intermediate-15 yds., and Advanced-20 yds.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What is the required target?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nasp uses 80cm faces. for anyone not shooting nasp equipment the distance should be 30 or 40yds


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> nasp uses 80cm faces. for anyone not shooting nasp equipment the distance should be 30 or 40yds


Yea that's true. Then we should have a league for nasp equipment and non-nasp equipment. People using NASP equipment should shoot at 15 yds. , and non-NASP should shoot at 30 yds , at an 80 cm. face.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets start shooting about Mid feb so it can warm up alittle first. it stays under 30 here:nod:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok sounds good to me.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I will also have my genesis by then too. Get to shoot with some Wicked 1 Strings


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll have my Maxxis by then:tongue::wink::tongue:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

It also gives me time to practice I think the skill level is a good idea.Beginner 10 Intermediate 20 Expert 30 i can shoot a 263 5 spot on my bag at 10 yards so i think beginner would be good for me.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We could have pairs or singles what do you think?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive never gotten that concept?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I post a new thread that asks who wants to compete in it and tell the m the rules. Everybody who wants to compete shoots 2 placement rounds. I add them up and get the average and then we put a low scoring person with a high scoring person. Also, how many weeks do you want the league to last?
I think it should last 10 weeks.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Lets do 12 to make a best score of 600 60x


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

There's no X on the target.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok. But still that way its even 600.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there is an x on the maple leaf targets


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The highest score you can get is a 300.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

highest score of 300 for a 30 arrow round


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i was thinking a round a week 12 week deal


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> highest score of 300 for a 30 arrow round


Yea


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll post a sign up thread.


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> I think it would be a good idea. Except, that you shouldn't restrict it to just NASP equipment. You should let people use whatever bows they want.


You shouldnt be able to just shoot what ever bows becuase nasp is for any student in school becuase it is a school program and not all kids can afford a bow and it wuldnt b fair to b shooting a differant bow with expensive things that another kid that your shooting against doesnt have . It wuld put u in to differant flights which isnt fair. u shuldnt need a nice bow with good equipment just to b a good shooter and win the thing. thats the whole point of it bein a school funded activity so every kid culd have a cance to do sumthing that they love eern if they cant afford to do it on there own .


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

NASP shoots at 15 yards and some of us shoot 270+ which is up there with the target people at 30 yards.


----------

